# Is 17.5 lbs heavy?



## trek5900cyclist (Jan 22, 2004)

I have a mostly stock 2003 Trek 2300 in a 60cm frame size. Compared to your 13,14,15 lb bikes is mine really all that different? I can go fast. It feels light to me.


----------



## Bocephus Jones (Feb 3, 2004)

trek5900cyclist said:


> I have a mostly stock 2003 Trek 2300 in a 60cm frame size. Compared to your 13,14,15 lb bikes is mine really all that different? I can go fast. It feels light to me.


Just who in the heck here has a 13 pound bike?!! I'd say 17 is all you'll ever need.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Bocephus Jones said:


> Just who in the heck here has a 13 pound bike?!!



The same people who caught a fish "THIS" big.................  

I don't believe most of the posts spouting about 13 and 14 pound bikes. They are either weighed on a bathroom scale or don't include cages, pedals, etc...... I did see one bike light bike in person. It was Calfee Dragonfly with Record components. It was hanging on a scale in a bike shop in California. It weighted 13.8lbs without pedals or cages.


----------



## Bocephus Jones (Feb 3, 2004)

Dave Hickey said:


> The same people who caught a fish "THIS" big.................
> 
> I don't believe most of the posts spouting about 13 and 14 pound bikes. They are either weighed on a bathroom scale or don't include cages, pedals, etc...... I did see one bike light bike in person. It was Calfee Dragonfly with Record components. It was hanging on a scale in a bike shop in California. It weighted 13.8lbs without pedals or cages.


With pedals and cages that puts it at 15 or so pounds most likely. And I'm guessing it was a smallish frame as well. To get a sub 15 pound bike you are gonna have to spend big $ and to get much lighter you'll need to start buying specialty components individually--not as part of a group. You'll spend big $ and get a bike that will not be all that strong or durable. Personally I think anything 20 pounds or less is adequate for 99% of us. Super light bikes only shine during hill climbs and often they are twitchy as heck on downhills because they are noodles due to all the materials cut out to make them light.


----------



## benInMA (Jan 22, 2004)

Geez... the 2300 is only 17.5lb stock?

That's damn good!

My 04 2300 frameset with 00 2200 bits (Rolf Vectors, 105, etc..) weighs 20.5lbs with the cages. They really improved the parts on yours!

Ben


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Bocephus Jones said:


> With pedals and cages that puts it at 15 or so pounds most likely. And I'm guessing it was a smallish frame as well. To get a sub 15 pound bike you are gonna have to spend big $ and to get much lighter you'll need to start buying specialty components individually--not as part of a group. You'll spend big $ and get a bike that will not be all that strong or durable. Personally I think anything 20 pounds or less is adequate for 99% of us. Super light bikes only shine during hill climbs and often they are twitchy as heck on downhills because they are noodles due to all the materials cut out to make them light.


I couldn't agree more. I'm carrying around 10lbs of winter fat. Instead of taking of pounds off my bike, It's cheaper to ride more and shed this winter spare tire.........


----------



## Bocephus Jones (Feb 3, 2004)

Dave Hickey said:


> I couldn't agree more. I'm carrying around 10lbs of winter fat. Instead of taking of pounds off my bike, It's cheaper to ride more and shed this winter spare tire.........


But I still want a 15 pound bike!! Anyway my wife would kill me if I spent what it took to do that so I don't see it happening anytime soon. Those Colnago C-50s looks pretty sweet though. One of those with full record and carbon doodads would set me back a few buks and still probably only be around 17 pounds or so complete in my 62cm size.


----------



## Noel (Mar 7, 2004)

I'm pretty sure that for any major event like the TdF there is a lower weight limit for bikes, somewhere around 14.9lbs. I know this has some bearing, because cannondale/saeco's carbon climbing bike that appeared during the mountain stages of the tour this year was underweight, and they had to put an intentionally heavier seatpost and saddle on it to make the weight limit.

On another note, I don't think that every bike under 20lbs is inferior in stiffness, etc. There are plenty of 16-17lb bikes out there that pros ride on flat stages too. Some light parts are inferior structurally, but some are just as strong (but usually MUCH more expensive).


----------



## Sketchy One (Mar 4, 2004)

Noel said:


> I'm pretty sure that for any major event like the TdF there is a lower weight limit for bikes, somewhere around 14.9lbs. I know this has some bearing, because cannondale/saeco's carbon climbing bike that appeared during the mountain stages of the tour this year was underweight, and they had to put an intentionally heavier seatpost and saddle on it to make the weight limit.
> 
> On another note, I don't think that every bike under 20lbs is inferior in stiffness, etc. There are plenty of 16-17lb bikes out there that pros ride on flat stages too. Some light parts are inferior structurally, but some are just as strong (but usually MUCH more expensive).



The S-Works E5 weighs in at 16.8lbs and has the Dura 10 spd double on it. For $3200 the bikes is freakin' sweet, esp. for being aluminum. The TCR 0 Composite is 14 point something and is awesome as well. I'm sure the pros would still kick most everybodys' asses on heavier bikes. It's not necessarily the arrow, it's the indian. A nice arrow helps though!


----------



## Jed Peters (Feb 4, 2004)

Sometimes I think the lack of weight really helps a rider, especially if they have very little to lose as well.

My wife's colnago is 15.5 pounds with computer and cages, and that's EXACTLY how she races it.

It's important for her to have a light bike, as she only has 6 pounds to lose before she gets in to the "essential" category for body fat percentage.


----------



## froteur (Feb 29, 2004)

My bike, right now, is 17 pounds even with cages and pedals - this is with my "loaner" crankset and wheelset. When my "permanent" set gets in, the bike should be about 3/4 of a pound lighter. Granted my frame is pretty small - 47 cm - but I don't think that changes the frame weight toooo much. In any case, I took a downhill today at over 50 mph and the bike felt like it was on tracks - not the least bit "twitchy", so I have to, respectfully, disagree with Bocephus Jones when he says light bikes are twitchy. 

BTW Jed, my bike is also a Colnago (Dream B-Stay). Just got it last week and LOVE it!!! Which one does your wife ride?

-Perry-


----------



## Jed Peters (Feb 4, 2004)

She's got a CT-1, full record with Specialties TA cranks (165) and Phil Ti BB...Deda finishing kit (newton, 215, black stick mag), race wheels are AmClassic Sprint 350s.


----------



## benInMA (Jan 22, 2004)

I have a Giant TCR Composite Team frame with my own buildup. It's large and comes in at 16.5lbs with cages & computer. Mine might be slightly heavier than the real Team or 0 but I'm not sure, all the stuff on it is pretty nice except for having 9-speed DA vs. 10-speed Record or DA. Just not worth the extra money IMO.

Not sure how a smaller one could be 2lbs lighter. I doubt a sub-15lb claim for a stock TCR Composite. In any case mine handles like it's on rails and feels very stiff so I certainly don't miss any extra weight.

Just doubt it would be 2lbs lighter even it if was Extra Small.

The limit is 14.9lbs for all UCI events, starting with 04 USCF has adopted all UCI bicycle regulations for racing. So you shouldn't be trying to ride your trick 14lb bike in a local event. You probably have zero chance of getting caught but it is against the rules.

Ben


----------



## froteur (Feb 29, 2004)

Jed Peters said:


> She's got a CT-1, full record with Specialties TA cranks (165) and Phil Ti BB...Deda finishing kit (newton, 215, black stick mag), race wheels are AmClassic Sprint 350s.


Cool bike!! Mine is also Record but I'll be getting the FSA Carbon Pro Elite compact cranks (not sure about the BB yet). I want the lower gearing for the hills around here. I've got Stella Azzura Espresso stem and Brianza bar, along with a USE Alien seat post. My wheels will also be the AmClassic Sprint 350s. How does your wife like her's? I haven't spoken to too many people that have them so would love her input.

Thanks.

-Perry-


----------



## Max-Q (Feb 6, 2004)

Is 17.5 lbs heavy? It all depends. If say you are a woman and about to give birth then yes 17.5 lbs is really heavy. But if you are an amateur cyclist then 17.5 lbs is quite respectable for a bike.


----------



## Jed Peters (Feb 4, 2004)

froteur said:


> My wheels will also be the AmClassic Sprint 350s. How does your wife like her's? I haven't spoken to too many people that have them so would love her input.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> -Perry-


Perry, they go on right before races, and come off right after....she just says they are "fast" is all. She's not a big one for knowing what works and what doesn't is all....she just pedals fast.

She's running supersonic tires/tubes/rimtape, with an alloy 10s cassette for max weight savings.


----------



## The_newbe (Mar 11, 2004)

*specialized allez comp 03*

I just bought a 03 allez comp and it's wight 17.3lbs with pedles and one cage


----------



## froteur (Feb 29, 2004)

Jed Peters said:


> Perry, they go on right before races, and come off right after....she just says they are "fast" is all. She's not a big one for knowing what works and what doesn't is all....she just pedals fast.
> 
> She's running supersonic tires/tubes/rimtape, with an alloy 10s cassette for max weight savings.


Jed: I see. At least she says that they are fast. I got mine because I need all the help with my climbing that I can get. I liked the price vs weight ratio. I'll be using Veloflex Pave tires, Michelin latex tubes and I'm not sure what kind of rimtape. My cassette is a Campy Chorus 12/25. Also a balance between weight and price.

Can't wait to get my wheels! Hopefully this week.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

The_newbe said:


> I just bought a 03 allez comp and it's wight 17.3lbs with pedles and one cage



What size? The 2004 model comes with Ultegra and Mavic Kysrium Equipe Wheels. With pedals and cage, there is no way this bike weights 17.3 pounds


----------



## The_newbe (Mar 11, 2004)

Dave Hickey said:


> What size? The 2004 model comes with Ultegra and Mavic Kysrium Equipe Wheels. With pedals and cage, there is no way this bike weights 17.3 pounds


It's a 56cm frame made from E5 smooth weld tubing, where the 04 model isn't made with E5 and the wheels are heaver than the ones on the 03 model. and the price difference is $160 between the 03 and 04.


----------



## bigriderblack (Jan 27, 2004)

The_newbe said:


> It's a 56cm frame made from E5 smooth weld tubing, where the 04 model isn't made with E5 and the wheels are heaver than the ones on the 03 model. and the price difference is $160 between the 03 and 04.


I have the 04 Allez Comp in a 56cm frame and it is 19 + lbs?

I thought is was E5 SLX smooth weld Columbus Aluminum?


----------



## The_newbe (Mar 11, 2004)

bigriderblack said:


> I have the 04 Allez Comp in a 56cm frame and it is 19 + lbs?
> 
> I thought is was E5 SLX smooth weld Columbus Aluminum?


I don't know but the guy at the LBS weighed it and it showed as 17.3lbs with pedles and one bottle cage and stock components  and the reason I pick the 03 over the 04 is that the 04 didn't use E5 tubing so I don't know for sure


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

*USCF= UCI in 2007...*

The limit is 14.9lbs for all UCI events, starting with 04 USCF has adopted all UCI bicycle regulations for racing. So you shouldn't be trying to ride your trick 14lb bike in a local event. You probably have zero chance of getting caught but it is against the rules.

"1J1(e) All bicycles must be UCI compliant by January 1,2007"

From the USCF Summary of Rule Changes for 2004.

TF


----------



## bigriderblack (Jan 27, 2004)

The_newbe said:


> I don't know but the guy at the LBS weighed it and it showed as 17.3lbs with pedles and one bottle cage and stock components  and the reason I pick the 03 over the 04 is that the 04 didn't use E5 tubing so I don't know for sure



Hey Newbe - if you get a chance go to www.specialized.com - has good stuff on both bikes.

Original question - I think 17.5 lbs is pretty damn light myself


----------



## The Asian Kid Next Door (Feb 7, 2004)

Be pepared because some of these are very light ! I personally love the 10 lb giant that sicco d. was asked to build.
http://weightweenies.starbike.com/articles.php?category=roadbikes

And yes in the world of wieght weenies 17.5lb is heavy, actully your road bike weigh same as my mountain bike.


----------



## Acenturian (Feb 18, 2004)

I just built a road bike (my first) its a smaller frame all alluminum and with pedals and one cage it weights 17.43 lbs. (weighed at bike shop) It is light enough for me. comming off a mountain bike the thing feels VERY light. I could have saved more weight by going to a double instead of a tripple crankset and Campy is a little heavier than its Shimano counterpart. Maybe a carbon seat post, but it has carbon bars and all carbon fork (still don't trust a carbon tube but we will see  I can't see why much lighter would be needed, unless you race professionally then heck go with the air light bike.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

*How about these?*

http://light-bikes.com/bikegallery/BikeListing.asp?id=200
*DYNAMIK U2 10.90lbs*

http://light-bikes.com/bikegallery/BikeListing.asp?id=21
*03 Scott AFD Team Issue*
I saw a scale pic of this one.

The are more here: 
http://light-bikes.com/BikeGallery/BikeSelect.asp?catid=3


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

*size matters*

I built a 55 cm Bianchi EV2 up to 12.5 pounds for climbing (FC508 race), that is, with one front ring, no front derailleur, no rear brake or left shifter/lever, Zipp 303 carbon tubulars, and every carbon/ti/aluminum light part possible. It really was that light, as I double checked my digital scale reading by adding up the weights of the component parts. The same bike built to be road race legal with 2 rings and front downtube shifter and derailleur was just under 14.

For a 60cm frame, 17.5 is very reasonable, but not quite a "weight weenie" bike. I would expect close to 15 before I'd really call it light.

Not that any of this really matters, but we're talking about objective numbers, not performance, durability, or psychology.

Doug



trek5900cyclist said:


> I have a mostly stock 2003 Trek 2300 in a 60cm frame size. Compared to your 13,14,15 lb bikes is mine really all that different? I can go fast. It feels light to me.


----------



## carver (Aug 15, 2002)

trek5900cyclist said:


> I have a mostly stock 2003 Trek 2300 in a 60cm frame size. Compared to your 13,14,15 lb bikes is mine really all that different? I can go fast. It feels light to me.


I ride a 58 Cannondale Caad7 Team, Record 10, Eurus Wheels, Deda Stem and Bars, Look Pedals - all in at 17.0 lbs with cages and computer. Mine sure feels light, but then I come at over 6 ft and a hulking 179 lbs. 

I agree with Doug, these are just numbers. Performance, durability and psychology /(perception?).

My two cents---


----------



## keith6945 (Mar 27, 2004)

my 03 Allez Comp 18 weight in at 19.5lbs stock w/ shimano mt-520 pedals, and the Allez comp doesn't use E5 tubs, i think only the pros or swork uses them, but it does use columbus tubing though...


----------



## bigriderblack (Jan 27, 2004)

keith6945 said:


> my 03 Allez Comp 18 weight in at 19.5lbs stock w/ shimano mt-520 pedals, and the Allez comp doesn't use E5 tubs, i think only the pros or swork uses them, but it does use columbus tubing though...




Below is a quote from one of the guys on the Specialized forum - His knowledge of the comp,pro,s-works bikes is pretty vast - Also checked with my LBS - The comp and the pro are the exact same frame only the component kit is different - The Sworks uses a different alloy and has a shorter headtube. This info is all available at the Specialized website.



The 04 does use E5 Columbus tubing. An acceptable weight depending on size would be 17-18 lbs. I have mine at a hair over 16 (size 52) but I just got my new wheels. I don't expect a major weight difference. The best place to shave some weight are the wheels. I feel that is the best bang for the buck because that is rotating weight. But if you are a Clydesdale you have to be careful with wheel choice. I could get my bike in the sub 16 lb range with lighter wheels, post, bar,stem but It could result in a "weaker" bike. I weigh 190 down from 260 last year and I don't want a fragile bike. Right now with the Campy Eurus wheels I have an "All Campy" bike and very happy with it.


----------



## Mr Raven (Apr 18, 2004)

*Bontrager Rule*

Keith Bontrager's rule concerning weight has always seemed true to me. 

Light 
Cheap
Strong

Pick TWO

I know that for me. The first place to look for grams to shave is around my rather rotund carcass. In regards to the bike,... at some point you will reach diminishing returns. The cost of strong, light upgrades is inversely proportional to the value ot the bike.


----------



## rclements16 (May 3, 2004)

trek5900cyclist said:


> I have a mostly stock 2003 Trek 2300 in a 60cm frame size. Compared to your 13,14,15 lb bikes is mine really all that different? I can go fast. It feels light to me.


I have a 19 pound Caad4 Cannondale training bike and a 15 pound Orbea Orca racing bike. I don't really notice the weight when I train. I do, however, notice the weight when I switch to the racing bike. It seems quicker, easier to handle, faster and my times are better. It could be the geometry or the aerodynamics. It could be that the Carbon is easier through rough turns than the aluminum with carbon forks. But, certainly, I feel better about taking the 19 pounder out in the rain, and I certainly feel more comfortable taking long tours on the monster with the Thompson seat post and the 32 spoke wheels. I would say that one can tell the difference (I know that I can), but sometimes a little heavier meets the need better.


----------



## thedude65 (Apr 19, 2004)

Is 17.5 pounds heavy? Yea, you better not ride with tools or a tube, that would put you over the top. And if you fill your water bottles up you are going to be way too heavy. You can save some grams if you take off your bar tape too. You may want to take the stickers off your frame and the head badge.

Why do people get all worked up over weight? My road bike is just over 20 pounds, 2000 Trek 2300, and I bet I still could climb your ass into the ground. Screw spending all this cash on light parts. Your name isnt lance. And if it is you could still beat everyone if you had a 30 pound bike. Spend your money on races and fun trips and cool jerseys not that $50 ti bottle cage. Worry about that when you make the tour.


----------



## bikewriter (Sep 2, 2002)

After 17 years of racing, I finally weighed a road bike (my 55cm Orbea) yesterday (waiting for mtb warranty work... had skinny tire bike on car).
With pedals and two cages and training tires/tubes, it came out to 18.1 lbs. I was shocked that it was that "heavy" truth be known.

But I'm 165 pounds and a powerfull sprinter so to have a perfectly stiff and comfortable bike at that weight is good by me. It's got 2003 Chorus 10 on it, not the lightest group, but I'm in love with how everything performs. The wheels are American Classic 420s and when I stick on the raceday tires/tubes, the weight is pretty good where it matters most.

The scale was accurate and I always thought my bike weighed (felt) like 16.5 pounds. Oh well.

For what it's worth I still got beat by a guy riding an Ultegra 8sp drivetrain Specialized Allez in the last race. I bet his bike was 5 years old and weighed 20 or 21 pounds. The finish line only knows who crosses first, not who weighed the least.


----------



## hyperdoggie (May 12, 2003)

*Heavy bike riders unite!*



thedude65 said:


> Why do people get all worked up over weight? My road bike is just over 20 pounds, 2000 Trek 2300


Hey, finally another "heavy" bike guy! Mine comes out to ~21 lbs, and yes, I do race it at this weight. I even commit another cardinal sin by racing on my heavy "training" wheels equipped with wire-beaded Specialized Turbo Armadillo tires and cheap tubes, and have no carbon other than the fork blades. It's not that I don't want any lighter stuff, I just would rather spend my money on food and gas to the next race, and I've been happy with my placings so far.


----------



## thedude65 (Apr 19, 2004)

word man, I realy dont see a point to have a super light bike. Thats me. Its people like these weight wennies that help keep bike shops in buisness, welll that is if that is where theyare getting thier gear at or seviced from the LBS. 

Ah well I should stop raining on the parade here, these guys want to talk light well so be it. 

Oh and did I mention I race a 25 pound steel hardtail MT bike too. I just love passing the guys on thier $4500 rigs.

Im spending my money on a few concerts and a bar tab


----------



## hyperdoggie (May 12, 2003)

Drink one for me!


----------



## fasteddie (Jun 20, 2003)

thedude65 said:


> Why do people get all worked up over weight? My road bike is just over 20 pounds, 2000 Trek 2300, and I bet I still could climb your ass into the ground. Screw spending all this cash on light parts. Your name isnt lance. And if it is you could still beat everyone if you had a 30 pound bike. Spend your money on races and fun trips and cool jerseys not that $50 ti bottle cage. Worry about that when you make the tour.


"Why do people get all worked up over weight?" Why are YOU getting so worked up over the fact that this activity exists? Why do you care and how could it possibly affect YOU? If you're so offended by this type of activity what the hell are you doing in this board in the first place? People here find it interesting, it's a challenge, it's fun to compare. You imply that this sport is one dimensional - RIDE. Well, wake up buddy, there are many aspects to every sport and "trimming weight" is simply one of many in cycling. However, I think I do understand your concern for their fiscal irresponsibility since are stuck with a '00 Trek 2300. No wonder you're so fricken jealous. 

So, you've established yourself as one tough guy since you can "climb your ass into the ground...blah, blah, blah...". I have yet to read a weight weenie challenging others on the General board, etc. simply because their bike is 3-5 lbs. lighter than most others. You have somehow leaped to the conclusion that a the rider of one of these bikes automatically perceives himself as a superior cyclist. That's not the point (although a light bike is easier to climb). You seem to think that these weight weenies are a joke...well, it's arrogant, egotistical, narrow minded "cyclists" like you that are the joke.


----------



## gogogomoveit (Nov 20, 2003)

*It's all about power-weight ratio*

assuming you can produce 220 watt of power and weight 75 kg(165lbs)

Gaining 10 watts by training increase the ratio by approximately 5 %. Losing 2 lbs on your bike increase ratio by 1.5%. That 10 watts follow you everywhere along with your better overall fitness. that 2 lbs comes with a big price tag, and stays inside the garage.

Oh of cos, if you post on this board 17.5 is dead heavy, but over on general discussion board it will be all good. Maybe someone can try drilling holes on that downtube. That kinda saves some weight too.


----------



## thedude65 (Apr 19, 2004)

fasteddie,

Seems like you are more worked up than I was.
Now I am not trying to ruffle feathers here. We are all here because we share interest in a great sport and this is a unique bond. I was just sharing my opinion, and trying to make a point as well. Was I out of line for saying that I could climb your ass into the ground? You have somehow leaped to the conclusion that I leaped to a conclusion about riders with light bikes. Have you ever joked around with your riding buddies? OK, maybe it’s a little silly to make a statement like that in a forum like this, but like I said I wanted to make a point. Some people just don’t need to go for that super light bike. Now I understand I am in the save some weight forum. I am not offended by this board; I feel that some light weight topics, like wheels for example are worth the extra cash. But is 17.5 pounds for a bike heavy? For most of the people that ride NO. But this is a discussion right? Also if you will notice a few other members agreed with me, thus continuing a discussion. 

Also I don’t consider myself stuck with my '00 2300. I love the ride and the sentimental value. I am not jealous of other rider’s bikes; I got over that a long time ago. If I wanted a Colnago or a custom Ti, then I could get one, I just don’t think I am worthy. For me to own a bike like that would be like putting a Mustang engine in a Farri F50. Sure I could buy a new bike if I wanted, I just don’t need it. 
I don’t consider this sport one dimensional, oh no it’s a huge part of my life. I love reading about new equipments and getting that occasional upgrade. I love to help people get into the sport, teach them stuff, and help a youngster change his first flat. I love to share tales about rides, like the time you raced the sunset home on that late fall evening, or when you did that solo century on the windy day. Stuff like that is much more than one dimension. You also state that I claim that I think weight weenies are a Joke. Well I don’t, as stated above I expressed my understanding for this area of interest. Is that arrogant, egotistical, or narrow minded? People like this also serve an important roll in the bike business. Finally you attempt to insult me at the end of your post. Well if I am a joke to you so be it. I ride to share good times, stay in shape, challenge myself and enjoy the outdoors. Are those aspects of riding jokes to you?


----------



## fasteddie (Jun 20, 2003)

Well OK, I guess perhaps I did overreact myself. I probably read more sarcasm into your post that what was there. Just sounded like you were brow beating people on this board for one aspect of cycling that they enjoy....no harm, no foul...OK? 

Now back to your regular programming.


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*wanna drop 80 grams? take a dump!*

Its not jealousy. Its the same laser focus you use on the absurd except he is doing it in reverse.

Why are you jealous of the Fred who drops you? Didnt hear the answer to that hmmmmm. Here is an idea for all of us. We ride because its fun right? Remember that?



fasteddie said:


> "Why do people get all worked up over weight?" Why are YOU getting so worked up over the fact that this activity exists? Why do you care and how could it possibly affect YOU? If you're so offended by this type of activity what the hell are you doing in this board in the first place? People here find it interesting, it's a challenge, it's fun to compare. You imply that this sport is one dimensional - RIDE. Well, wake up buddy, there are many aspects to every sport and "trimming weight" is simply one of many in cycling. However, I think I do understand your concern for their fiscal irresponsibility since are stuck with a '00 Trek 2300. No wonder you're so fricken jealous.
> 
> So, you've established yourself as one tough guy since you can "climb your ass into the ground...blah, blah, blah...". I have yet to read a weight weenie challenging others on the General board, etc. simply because their bike is 3-5 lbs. lighter than most others. You have somehow leaped to the conclusion that a the rider of one of these bikes automatically perceives himself as a superior cyclist. That's not the point (although a light bike is easier to climb). You seem to think that these weight weenies are a joke...well, it's arrogant, egotistical, narrow minded "cyclists" like you that are the joke.


----------



## vrkelley (May 20, 2004)

trek5900cyclist said:


> I have a mostly stock 2003 Trek 2300 in a 60cm frame size. Compared to your 13,14,15 lb bikes is mine really all that different? I can go fast. It feels light to me.


To be a weight weenie and be practical is a challenge.
The frames are light but it's all the extra stuff like lights, rack, fenders, and basket that really tank the bike. Yet a rider needer needs this stuff just to get around town. Any tips on how to loose weight would be most welcome.


----------



## mr_e (Oct 21, 2003)

*Comfy*

I have a track bike. Lightish post and saddle (American Classic, Flight). Everything else is heavy. Over 20lbs, one gear, and no brakes, shifter or levers. 17.5 lbs is fine. Ride on my friend. Steal is real (comfy)!


----------



## gandini (Oct 14, 2002)

*Great thread: under 20lbs is light*

Thanks for an entertaining thread. As a certified weightweenie, I love discussions like this. Like religion... Anyway, I think under 20lbs is pretty light as a general rule. Of course, manufacturers and retailers would like us all to think the 16lb bike is much better. My last bike as a Merlin Extralight with DuraAce and good wheels. It weighed about 21lbs on the road. It rode beautifully and never let me down. It never felt heavy, except for the hike up the stairs at work!
Recently I went insane and spent way too much money on a very light bike. UCI illegal at 6.26Kg (limit is 6.80Kg) I posted it elsewhere with picture. It's amazingly light, and a great experience to ride. Not twitchy, not flexy. Very reponsive and confidence inspiring. But in the end, totally unnecessary. To be honest, I really wanted to buy a Porsche Boxster, but with small kids, it was never going to happen. And maybe I would have been disappointed after a while. But a bike with more carbon fiber (percentage-wise) than an Enzo Ferrari is possible. And it's my commuter, so it's my primary form of transport (sorry honey, can't take the kids to practice today...
Anyway, I do have a point to make. I think the biggest difference I can feel in my light bike compared to my Merlin is in the wheels and tires. They are considerably lighter and they (micro) accelerate a lot easier than heavier wheels. I can feel this effect. I'd guess I spend 50% or more of my ride time accelerating, and the light wheels really seem to help out in this respect.
Of course, I could be fooling myself...(but does it matter?)
cheers,
phil gandini


----------



## carver (Aug 15, 2002)

*For some us non-racers*

Building a lightweight bike (say sub 17.5. My cdale w/record, w/neutrons is about 16.5) is about the bike being the best equipment for what I do which happens to be 2-4 hr rides with a lot of climbing. Good to the body, great for performance and bliss for the soul.

Reminds me of when we all started skiing on shorter fatter skis. We spent a lifetime muscling big heavy skis through big snow, ice, up ridges, wherever. And killing ourselves doing it. Of course we did it voluntarily. 5 yrs after going "fat" we're skiing bell to bell, our bodies get banged up less, and we're nailing lines like never before. It wasn't rocket science.

Ok, I'm done.


----------



## Synchronicity (Jul 29, 2003)

fasteddie, thedude65 was only stating that he's sometimes faster than some guys with $4500 road bikes. That wouldn't surprise me. My first race was on my trusty steel hardtail GT timberline at a local crit race where I kept up with the A-graders for 7/8 laps. This was before I bought a road bike. At one point, one frustrated roadie yelled out from behind: "bloody mountain bikers!!". Several months ago I came across this superbly fit mountainbike rider & spent a good 15-20 minutes trying to catch him. So I know where you're both coming from.



gandini said:


> Recently I went insane and spent way too much money on a very light bike. UCI illegal at 6.26Kg (limit is 6.80Kg) I posted it elsewhere with picture. It's amazingly light, and a great experience to ride. Not twitchy, not flexy. Very reponsive and confidence inspiring. But in the end, totally unnecessary. To be honest, I really wanted to buy a Porsche Boxster, but with small kids, it was never going to happen. And maybe I would have been disappointed after a while. But a bike with more carbon fiber (percentage-wise) than an Enzo Ferrari is possible. And it's my commuter, so it's my primary form of transport (sorry honey, can't take the kids to practice today...
> Anyway, I do have a point to make. I think the biggest difference I can feel in my light bike compared to my Merlin is in the wheels and tires. They are considerably lighter and they (micro) accelerate a lot easier than heavier wheels. I can feel this effect. I'd guess I spend 50% or more of my ride time accelerating, and the light wheels really seem to help out in this respect.
> Of course, I could be fooling myself...(but does it matter?)
> cheers,
> phil gandini


Whoah you commute on a bike like that? I try not to tackle cars when I'm out on the Kestrel. I just ride solo in the country. It allows me to tackle some of the hills further out.

I'd have to agree with the comment on the enzo ferrari... that is one of the bonuses of cycling - _really _ light equipment is attainable without spending millions of dollars. My aim as a Materials Scientist was to try and put together an all-carbon bike with as little steel as possible (apart from the chain + cassette + spokes + few small internal parts etc, which will all stay that way, it has been a success). My 2nd (now 1st?) bike is an all-aluminium bike, no carbon. We all have different reasons.
Too me they're also like rideable art.

Yeah I'd have to agree with light wheels: going from my mavic cosmos wheels on one bike to zipp 303 tubulars on the other is amazing. It's like getting a new bike all over again.


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

My aim as a Materials Scientist was to try and put together an all-carbon bike with as little steel as possible (apart from the chain + cassette + spokes + few small internal parts etc, which will all stay that way, it has been a success). 

You can avoid spokes as well. Toppolino wheels use kevlar. Cool wheels, never spun a pair but check them out. HED carbons look funny unless you're against the clock for money.

Cheers,

Foggy


----------



## Mr Raven (Apr 18, 2004)

*Reynolds Wheels*



Fogdweller said:


> My aim as a Materials Scientist was to try and put together an all-carbon bike with as little steel as possible (apart from the chain + cassette + spokes + few small internal parts etc, which will all stay that way, it has been a success).
> 
> You can avoid spokes as well. Toppolino wheels use kevlar. Cool wheels, never spun a pair but check them out. HED carbons look funny unless you're against the clock for money.
> 
> ...


Have you checked out the new Reynolds Carbon Wheels yet?  
http://www.reynoldscomposites.com/Products-Wheels.asp


----------



## cycling (Jul 27, 2004)

*mabye*

I have the specialized allez elite which weighs 14.2 lbs.( Not including:cages,areo bars,comouter.)


----------



## pedlfoot (Feb 3, 2004)

*Wise words....*



Dave Hickey said:
 

> I couldn't agree more. I'm carrying around 10lbs of winter fat. Instead of taking of pounds off my bike, It's cheaper to ride more and shed this winter spare tire.........


...for most of us to follow.It's cheaper to cut the weight on the rider than the bike.It's also harder to do.I fall into the same category.Not as light as I was the last few years and it has shown.Struggling on the hills more than usual this year.But weight till' next year.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 2, 2003)

mine is 21/22 lbs and i was smoked today by my friend w/ his 25lbs 70's nuovo record sport touring steel bike. he has way more legs than me.. is there a legs section in rbr discussions? how to upgrade legs info?


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Aug 13, 2004)

*I did have to scroll to the top and check that this*

was a weight weenie forum or just a thread; mtbr.com has such a forum, and I do wonder why rbr doesn't also (Francois?), especially as rbr members seem much more preoccupied with light bike candy. I got really into light stuff on mountain bikes for a while, but realized after a while they just don't perform the way I need 'em to. I ride mostly a 31/32 lb cross country bike (and only recently weighed it for another thread), don't even know what my road bike weighs (19?20? I don't have anything but a bathroom scale so accuracy would be suspect anyways). Sometimes light is good, sometimes it's not appropriate for the use, and it's certainly detrimental to your pocketbook.


----------



## taar44 (Jun 16, 2002)

My bike weighs between 21 and 22lbs. Bike weight means nothing to me. My old bike probably weighed close to 30lbs. Its a 20 year old bike. If you want to be lighter on the bike, forgo the steak the night before!


----------



## BowWow (Jan 30, 2004)

*For a wheelset, yes. For a newborn baby, heck yes!*

For a freakin' bike? Give me a break! The only guys who can afford the stupid-bucks to pay for that kind of weight are middle-aged desk jockeys who are too lazy to make the ultimate sacrifice - FOOD and EXERCISE - to lose the 30 pounds of flab on their guts and butts, so the COMPENSATE FOR THEIR INADEQUACIES by flexing their wallets and unhinging their tongues. Put most of these guys on a 21 pound bike and their times wouldn't budge. I know. I am one!


----------



## MarcelDuchamp (Jan 22, 2004)

*hahahaha*



cycling said:


> I have the specialized allez elite which weighs 14.2 lbs.( Not including:cages,areo bars,comouter.)


You're either trolling or have a broken scale, because there is no way that the allez elite weighs under 19 lbs; it's probably closer to 22.


----------



## glia (Jun 29, 2003)

*Its easy to drop a pound*

If you like to get your 17.5 lbs bike towards the 15lbs goal, just consider a couple of equipment changes that don't ruin your wallet and will not make your bike weaker. Here's a few some fairly cheap some a little more pricy.
1. Continental rim tape $5 6g total weight and very strong. Saves 34g over velox
2. Odds & endos carbon bottle cages @15g each and $25. Will probably save you 60-100g on the cheap. They look cool and work well.
3. Continental supersonic tubes 50g instead of 70-100g, at $9 might save 50-100g
4. SRAM R89-hollow chain at $270 g and $29 saves 40g good chain tool
5. Veloflex Pave rear tire (180g) paired with a Veloflex Record front (130g) will probablyu save you 100g for $30 each
6. Alfred Bold Ti skewers at 50g the pair ($90) are a work of Art and saves you 50g
7. Selle SLR 135g saddle ($60 Ebay) will probably save you 100g
8. Nokon cables ($80) saves you about 70g, look cool work well

I assume you already use a Dura-Ace Ti cassette. If not, here's another 50g
I could go on and get into the more pricy stuff biut as you can see, saving a pound is easy and affordable. The next pounds a bit more expensive involving carbon cranks, seatpost etc...
email me you like specifics. If have taken my Specialized S-works bike from 18lbs down to 15.0. Yes it was pricy but fun. Did it make me faster? Yes because while I was doing it I also put in lots of miles. Did the weight matter? Noop!


----------



## glia (Jun 29, 2003)

*First pound is cheap!*



trek5900cyclist said:


> I have a mostly stock 2003 Trek 2300 in a 60cm frame size. Compared to your 13,14,15 lb bikes is mine really all that different? I can go fast. It feels light to me.


If you like to get your 17.5 lbs bike towards the 15lbs goal, just consider a couple of equipment changes that don't ruin your wallet and will not make your bike weaker. Here's a few some fairly cheap some a little more pricy.
1. Continental rim tape $5 6g total weight and very strong. Saves 34g over velox
2. Odds & endos carbon bottle cages @15g each and $25. Will probably save you 60-100g on the cheap. They look cool and work well.
3. Continental supersonic tubes 50g instead of 70-100g, at $9 might save 50-100g
4. SRAM R89-hollow chain at $270 g and $29 saves 40g good chain tool
5. Veloflex Pave rear tire (180g) paired with a Veloflex Record front (130g) will probablyu save you 100g for $30 each
6. Alfred Bold Ti skewers at 50g the pair ($90) are a work of Art and saves you 50g
7. Selle SLR 135g saddle ($60 Ebay) will probably save you 100g
8. Nokon cables ($80) saves you about 70g, look cool work well

I assume you already use a Dura-Ace Ti cassette. If not, here's another 50g
I could go on and get into the more pricy stuff biut as you can see, saving a pound is easy and affordable. The next pounds a bit more expensive involving carbon cranks, seatpost etc...
email me you like specifics. If have taken my Specialized S-works bike from 18lbs down to 15.0. Yes it was pricy but fun. Did it make me faster? Yes because while I was doing it I also put in lots of miles. Did the weight matter? Noop!


----------

